# Cycletruck Whizzer



## Vincer (May 15, 2018)

I know it might be difficult given all the green paint but is there any Cycletruck experts willing to take a guess at what year this is. I know the motor is early 1940’s so I’m assuming it’s probably early 40’s as well. It looks to me like a previous owner painted it to look like a military bike. Would love to hear from any of you experts out there. Thanks Vince


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 15, 2018)

Killer


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (May 15, 2018)

Looks to me like and F model whizzer engine on that bike!


----------



## Vincer (May 15, 2018)

That’s kind of what I thought as well but I’m not sure what the differences were between the E and F engines.


----------



## rhenning (May 16, 2018)

The chassis is not a Schwinn made cycle truck.  Ross or someone like them did those.  I am blanking on the right name.  Roger


----------



## 39zep (May 16, 2018)

D and E models were friction drive. F was first with belt drive. Low numbers of these produced until the more common H and J versions.


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2018)

Love it!!!


----------



## whizzerbug (May 16, 2018)

the bike looks like a CWC possibly a roadmaster prewar


----------



## Whizzerick (May 17, 2018)

Fantastic bike!


----------



## Vincer (May 17, 2018)

I was able to get a few more photos. It is a Roadmaster as Whizzerbug indicated. More than likely prewar given the Whizzer model F motor. Vince


----------



## Schwinncoll (Nov 25, 2018)

Roland will know more.  He should be on here also.  But I am pretty sure this is a Roadmaster with the curved bar.  Engine who knows I only know H & J Whizzer motors.  Don't you hate when someone dickers with something and thinks it will look better as a fake military bike?  Someone did the same thing with my 52 Whizzer Cycle Truck.  Its not like that anymore!


----------



## Vincer (Nov 26, 2018)

Schwinncoll said:


> Roland will know more. He should be on here also. But I am pretty sure this is a Roadmaster with the curved bar. Engine who knows I only know H & J Whizzer motors. Don't you hate when someone dickers with something and thinks it will look better as a fake military bike? Someone did the same thing with my 52 Whizzer Cycle Truck. Its not like that anymore




I agree, the previous owner painted everything on this bike green, including the tires, to make it look like a military bike. It doesn't look like this any longer. I stripped the whole bike down to almost bare metal and replaced the F-motor with a rebuilt H-motor and automatic trans. It rides beautifully. When I get a chance I'll post a few pictures of what it looks like now. It's not finished as I haven't painted it yet because I don't want to invest in an expensive paint job. Instead, I think I'm going to try my hand at a "patina" paint job so that the paint has an old look to it. Thanks!


----------

